# Theo is 5 months old



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

Theo is so adorable!! I have a spoo pup who is almost 5 months old  She was born March 27th! They are just the best. Sophie just got groomed on Saturday and was soooo cute when she came home and her hair was so fluffy but then it rained Tuesday and now shes a ball of curls again haha


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie! You can sure see how much he has grown in the second last picture. Looks as if he is fitting right in!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, he fits in beautifully! The only problem is that we think he might like Thelma (the puppy lab) better than us. He always wants to go to her house to play. We have come to terms with this though and appreciate that she lets him bite her and bites him back, which has helped him with bite inhibition. :wink:


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

All I could see in the pictures was the GREEN GRASS!!! We don't have any of that here in Texas right now...it just stood out to me....everything is SO brown here...bleh! 
I do love this pics of your boy though. My girl is 5 months old now. The teething is crazy right now. But boy is she a bundle of fun!


----------

